# Indexing Wheels



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

This post about the Indexing wheels that I have made for my new Rotating Profile Router Copier deserves to be posted on it’s own. 

I have used this method several times to make indexing wheels and they are very accurate, I have elevated this new jigs platform so the new indexing wheels will meet the saw more square to the blade, it would have to be higher to meet the saw totally square but this angle is good enough for me and it still lets me see the saw clearly, I have included in one photo the “circle jig” that I used to cut the curved groove, I needed it to just cut this one groove so I used a piece of scrap wood and that is now back on the scrap pile. 

I have made just these wheels as they give me the stations that I want, for now, the 6 as it gives me 3 + 6, the 8 as it gives me 2 + 4 + 8, the 9 as it gives me 3 + 9, the 10 as it gives me 5 + 10, 12 as it give me 2 + 3 + 4 + 6 +12 and 13, and that gives me a 13 only, I did leave a very long and detailed post to a person who enquired about 8 sided tool handles so that post got my mind back to making a new version of the old box so thanks to him I have moved forward to do this and as I could see that the new jig can make objects with any number of sides then I decided to abandon the plan to make 8 sided ones and to make 12 sided ones instead as I always liked the word “Dodecahedron”, as a test for the Jig then the first thing that I will do is make some 12 sided handles for my Wood Lathe Tools and as I want a very very very lucky handle for my 35mm P&N Skew chisel, so then I will make just one 13 sided handle to use with it and the index wheel with 13 stations is shown in one photo attached to the shaft with the SuperNova chuck also attached . 

The thing about making Indexing Wheels this way is that you can do “cut one” at any point around the blank wheel and then do “cut two” with “cut one” held in the pegged slot, then do all the others, the trick is that the saw will have to go cleanly back into “cut one” while the “last cut” is held by the pegged slot, all the cuts from “cut one” to the “last cut” will be exactly the same distance from each other but only by adjusting the pegged slot will the distance from the “first cut” to the “last cut” be the same as all the others and hence the need for the curved slot, so big deal, I had to throw some away, I made twenty blank wheels to get the finished and correct ones shown here so the dud ones are in the bin, but small circles of ply are cheap and as I access these slots from the side then they will never wear out, anyone who has read my posts on “Dick in ia’s Router Lathe Thread” can read what I have said about making “Ply Gears” with a Router, as I intend to power the rotation of this Jig with a 18volt Lithium Screwdriver and I also can see some advantages in me using “Ply Gears” in the new “Router Lathe” as well as in speeding up the rotation for this Jig then I have also decided to make those Ply Gears, so next year I will make the Jig to cut Ply Gears with a Router, I mention it here for one reason, that is that if I wanted to make a ply gear with 36 teeth then I would first use this Jig to make an Indexing wheel with 36 stations.

Now that the Indexing Wheels are done then I will put the whole thing together and that will take a few weeks yet, NGM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice jig, Neville.

I like it....


----------



## USMC_Buckaroo (Oct 31, 2012)

Brill!!



*Buck.*


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

That is thinking out of the box. Excellent description of the process.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes it is true, I intend to modify this Jig, the way it is then it did work very well to do the Indexing Wheels I did make but I also intend to make that 36 station indexing wheel, plus a few others and I will use them to make "Wooden Ply Gears" and all the gears will be made on a new Jig to cut wooden gears with a router and that Jig is also not yet made, (not yet made! but I can see it working inside my head and all I have to do is to let it out and it will work), the changes to the Indexing Jig will be that I will add a threaded rod to use as a micro adjusting device for the pegged slot and it will be a simple thing to add on, so I will, and when I do then I will add a new photo to this thread, I wanted to finish my new Rotating Indexed Jig early this year but it will have to wait for a little while as I have to have a Cardiac Procedure done, they say that for me then "Sooner will be Better" and I agree. I have had some similar procedure's done in the past however this is a new idea that has not been done that many times (about 20 times in NSW however they have all had good to very good outcomes). I don't regard it as being all that dangerous, for me the danger is in "not doing it" so I will do it as soon as they book me a date, the sooner the better as I still have not made that 13 sided tool handle for my 35mm P&N Skew chisel and I don't want the 13 station indexing wheel to go to waste, at this momment the 13 sided tool handle is hidden inside a piece of wood and all I have to do is use my new Indexed Jig to "get rid of all the wood that is not part of the handle" Me not making this handle, and me not posting a video on Utube of this new router copier working away, that is not part of my plans, It will just have to wait for a month or two at most. NGM


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Neville, my friend - your upcoming Cardiac procedure will be in my thoughts and prayers. Once again, your articulation of the innovative method of doing this is amazing! Your patience and perseverance appear to be unequalled. I am glad we not not competitive in the same business or you would probably "eat my lunch". In my business of innovating, improving, adapting and prototyping it is vital to convey information to a (sometimes) very large audience such as you have done herein. My hat is off to you for this great work! And HAPPY NEW YEAR! Take care of yourself first - these wood projects can wait.


----------



## USMC_Buckaroo (Oct 31, 2012)

*...(not yet made! but I can see it working inside my head and all I have to do is to let it out and it will work)...*


Can't tell you how much I can identify with _*this*_ statement! :yes2:


Best wishes on your procedure pard'...we'll all keep good thoughts.



*Buck.*


----------

